# OMG! Pin Oak Stinks...



## Herb G. (Jun 12, 2018)

I had a pin oak cut down in front of my house today.
That thing stinks like cat piss. UGH!
My whole yard stinks like a giant cat box now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 12, 2018)

Keeping any for woodworking? Chuck


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 12, 2018)

The heartwood of most red oaks stink like fresh ground mulch, but the stench go away once wood has dried thoroughly. Makes great firewood and turning wood. Hope you get to use some.


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 12, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Keeping any for woodworking? Chuck


They left it in gigantic chunks. No way I can hope to move any of them.
It was almost 4' across at 5' off the ground.
I've been fighting with the county for 15 years to have this monster taken down.
I finally won a battle against city hall.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 12, 2018)

Piss oak is a common name for pin oak. It is omitted in most "modern" literature for political reasons as well as others...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 13, 2018)

I absolutely hate the smell of oaks. White oak is the only one that doesn't bother me. Good thing cause that's this years firewood I've been working on.


----------



## Robert Baccus (Jun 30, 2018)

Most broadleaf trees smell bad at some point--it is the sugars in the sap fermenting into alcahols by bacteria and yeasts--ever go to a hardwood sawmill or a moonshine sourmash still?? When dry it igoes away. Hardwood refuse burns great if lit about 8-10 days old in the hot weather days.


----------

